# Melatonin and bedsharing



## madeofstardust (Mar 20, 2008)

After getting only 1-2 hours of sleep for the past week I got some melatonin yesterday and took it before bed. I slept great, most of the night actually. I woke up just enough to pull my shirt down to feed DD in the night, but then went right back to sleep as soon as she latched on.
I'm just wondering if melatonin is deemed safe for co-sleeping/bedsharing? I didn't think about it til this afternoon, but it doesn't count as, "impaired" does it? I don't feel like I would roll over her or anything, I just finally got some good, deep sleep after not really getting any form of deep sleep since before she was born!


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

It probably depends on your own body's reaction to it. For some individuals, it may make the person sleep too soundly to wake up easily.

But that hasn't been my personal experience. If I take melatonin to fall asleep, and I'm woken in the middle of the night, I'm just as alert as I'd be if I hadn't taken anything to help me fall asleep. Once I'm woken, I'm tired, but I'm awake and alert. If I take benadryl to help me fall asleep, I groggy and "drugged" if woken during the night. Remember, too, that our bodies produce melatonin naturally, and by taking the pill you're just supplementing what your body should have made on its own.


----------

